# Itchy Ears



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone, Baloo has been a major itch machine this past week with his ears. My breeder gave me Dr. Goodpet Ear Relief to use, but I don't think it is helping at all.

http://www.goodpet.com/library/pharmacyFiles/ear.asp

There isn't any odor, but he does have some small hairs further in the canal. I was reading somewhere that I should "pluck" the hairs out of a Hav's ear. OMG I can't imagine doing that, not only would Baloo not sit there that long, but wouldn't it be painful?

We don't go to the vets until April 14th, so I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with itchy Hav ears? I did a search on the other forums and didn't see much information on this subject.

:help:
Would appreciate any help or advice! Thanks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Plucking ear hair is NOT painful but if it's not causing him problems then I wouldn't pluck at all. Kubrick has never had his plucked (he's turning 2 this year) and never had a single ear infection or an ear problem.

Sorry, don't know anything about itchy ears except for a bacterial infection!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Could he possibly have ear mites? That can cause itchy ears, but usually has a nasty smell to go with it---


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Angie, I never notice an odor with Tess but when she starts really scratching at her ears it's usually a sign that she has an ear infection. Unfortunately scratching around her ears is also a sign that her allergies are bothering her. The vet once explained that even if they're scratching their ears, that may or may not be the source of the problem, if may just be the closest spot they can reach to scratch!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby has been scratching her ears lately, too! I keep sniffing them - no odor - no hair - what's the problem? If you discover any solution, please share! We always keep her ears free of hair but she doesn't seem to have as much as our poodles did.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi:

Racquet is always getting ear infections. I have spent a ton at the Vet's, the prescription meds did zip. I found Zymox which you can order from Amazon. It is an excellent product which seems to clear up ear infections and keeps him from itching.
Hope this info helps.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I say take to the Vet. It is probably ear mites. When we first got Dexter and I noticed that he was scratching a lot on his ears and with our first Vet visit, the Vet found mites. The vet said it was common in puppies. We haven't had a problem with the ears since they were treated.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I guess I will just keep doing what I am doing and see what the vet says on the 14th, I don't know why they booked my apt so far away, I guess they must be busy since it isn't an emergency.

Cheers!


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

DON'T WAIT - tell them you are concerned it could become an emergency - because it could!

Ellie showed no symptoms of an ear infection except maybe for some mild scratching and rubbing her ears on the bed once in a while.

Suddenly she was in severe pain and couldn't be touched anywhere near her ears - it literally happened in the course of about 8 hours. She squealed in response to any contact with her ear, even her own efforts to lie down. Went to vet next day.

She had a severe ear infection in both ears and it had gotten so bad that one eardrum is broken. The vet felt this had to have been going on for at least a few weeks - but there were no signs, or only the most subtle ones.

Don't take a chance.

Louise


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ears...*

Do you have foxtails where you live?

Riki's ear infection didn't smell. He just itched. Let us know what you find out! Good luck!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I will try calling today, I think they made it further away to give Baloo a chance to adjust to his new family and that was the earliest time to meet with the actual surgeon who will do his Cherry Eye, but perhaps they can fit me in just to see his ears.

This might sound stupid, but what are foxtails?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

http://http://www.csupomona.edu/~jcclark/dogs/foxtails.html

Let us know how Baloo is doing, ok? My cocker had a Cherry eye and she did great. Does Baloo let you touch his ears?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh okay, no foxtails here....we still have lots of snow, but finally some corner of grass after this weekends rain, Baloo is loving the grass LOL!

Yes Baloo lets me touch his ears, look in them, put drops and clean them he doesn't whine or anything so I am thinking maybe either the hairs or mites, if it is mites there aren't very many or you can't see them. I called and they are pretty booked unless it is an emergency so I am just going to leave it for Tuesday next week.


----------

